# I have an Epi-pen.



## ThatEMTGuy (Nov 29, 2014)

"My friend gave me his Epi-pen while he was dying. He must have really wanted me to have it." I saw this joke and I honestly laughed more than I should have.


----------



## MrJones (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 29, 2014)

I think the is one of the first EMS memes that I truly find funny.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 29, 2014)

I saw that on facebook a few days back, and thought it was extremely funny lol


----------



## ThatEMTGuy (Nov 30, 2014)

MrJones said:


>


Yes haha that one!


----------

